# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  type cong vacation management

## guesmi

en se basant  l'exemple officiel de bonitasoft vacation management  comment peut on faire demande de cong  avec la  solde de cong est associ au type de cong 
par exemple (maternit--> daysAvailable Initial = 60 , maladie -->solde initial =22 Jours, pay---->solde initial 20 jours, impay-->solde initial =20 jours)

----------

